# Late War Schwinn New World



## Bozman

I just finished the restoration of a either late 1945 or 1946 Schwinn New World. Original paint.  














Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983

I agree- probably right after WWII. I have had a couple E-series SN New Worlds over the years. Both were made right before WWII. I sold one and am rebuilding another now.


----------



## Bozman

I'm thinking it's a late 1945 or 1946. The 1946 catalog shows the integral kick stand. 



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Make note of the number of digits when dating a Schwinn. The New World above has six digits not five. *E162095  *So.......
*
11/11/1948 ------------------ E159713 ---------------- E163763 




*


----------



## Bozman

So you think it's a 48?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

The pre and early post war numbers had five digits following the E, so I'd say yes to 1948 with the six digits when the numbers grew past the 5 digits. They did start out by adding a 0 when the 5 digits got up to 67000





__





						THE SCHWINN DATE CODES BY YEAR,MONTH AND DAY
					





					www.angelfire.com


----------



## Bozman

Coolio!  I have a couple of prewar 40 or 41s with the cycle lock forks and the Sturmy Archer 3 speeds.  They are in rough condition but are solid for restorations. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983

Oh good catch, I'll have to look at my SNs again. They were E-series, but they may well have had only 5 digits. These were 1941 era bikes with varying degrees of black out parts.


----------



## momo608




----------



## Bozman

With the blackout parts they might be 1942 bikes.  I have an original 1942 all blackout parts.  I'll check and post the serial numbers.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983

The green one I had may well have been so. It had a lot of black out parts on it. This red one looks a little earlier, but not a lot- perhaps a year or so.


----------



## kingsting

Looks like a tapered kickstand which was used in 1946.


----------



## GTs58

I've been doing some research on the early New Worlds and I find this BB *really odd* since Schwinn was EF the chain stays to the BB during war time. I've also seen a 1946 Ballooner with the chain stays and down tube EF to the BB. Maybe that particular EF process wasn't perfected enough during this time and Schwinn went backwards.


----------



## Sven

Bozman said:


> I just finished the restoration of a either late 1945 or 1946 Schwinn New World. Original paint.  View attachment 625650View attachment 625651View attachment 625652View attachment 625653View attachment 625654View attachment 625655
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Great job, what ever year it is.


----------

